# ZOLLVEREIN Coal Mine...rusty world heritage site



## Gzdvtz (Oct 25, 2009)

My goodness, Kampfy, you're an excellent photographer.

Unlike goschio I tjhink the site should be a little bit more run down, it's too picture perfect for an old decaying industrial coal mine.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

It's not supposed to be decaying though.


----------



## Discu (Mar 13, 2009)

Essen: European Capital of Culture 2010.
In case that someone is interested:

http://www.essen-fuer-das-ruhrgebiet.ruhr2010.de/en/home.html
http://www.pittsburghlive.com/x/pittsburghtrib/news/pittsburgh/s_661515.html


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Zollverein


Zollverein


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Ruhr Museum


Zollverein


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Mmm, Orange...


Zollverein / Ruhr Museum


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Zollverein


Zeche Zollverein


Ruhr Museum / Zeche Zollverein


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Beautiful industry. I love it.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice update  :cheers:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful rust kay:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Old and new:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again really very nice photos


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------

